# Marijuana soda, Marijuana drinks how to?



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 28, 2011)

how to make cannabis soda?
I cant find any info out there anyone on here know what the recipe is to make medicinal soda?


----------



## Metaphysicist (Jul 28, 2011)

I dont know of any existing recipe for marijuana-cola but it seems that the OpenCola recipe would work, modified for your purposes. 
The open cola recipe is as follows:

7X (Top Seekrut ) flavoring formula:
3.50 ml orange oil
1.00 ml lemon oil
1.00 ml nutmeg oil
1.25 ml cassia oil
0.25 ml coriander oil
0.25 ml neroli oil2.75 ml lime oil
0.25 ml lavender oil
10.0 g gum arabic
3.00 ml water

*OpenCola syrup*:
2.00 tsp. 7X formula
3.50 tsp. 75% phosphoric acid or citric acid
2.28 l water
2.36 kg plain granulated white table sugar
0.50 tsp. caffeine (optional)
30.0 ml caramel color

The final cola consists of 5 parts water to 1 part concentrate.

It seems to me that one could infuse the flavoring with herb and then use that to make your drink, but it might be hard to get much of a high out of it unless you drank a lot of soda. Another way to do it might be using hash oil mixed in with the flavoring. Again, I dont know how the existing recipe that OP mentioned does it. These are just musings.

Here is a link to the updated recipe version from which this is sourced: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bf/OpenCola_soft_drink_recipe.pdf

An alternate version can be found at www.Wikihow.com

There is a list of sources within the updated version, however the only web based shop that I saw was athttp://www.frontiercoop.com/
I do not make any claim about www.frontiercoop.com. I havent shopped there so I cant vouch for them, but the website seems well put together.

Thoughts?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 28, 2011)

Metaphysicist said:


> I dont know of any existing recipe for marijuana-cola but it seems that the OpenCola recipe would work, modified for your purposes.
> The open cola recipe is as follows:
> 
> 7X (Top Seekrut ) flavoring formula:
> ...


 Thank you for creating an account just to tell me that, how nice of you +rep for your first post.  Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Metaphysicist (Jul 28, 2011)

No problem at all. To be honest I joined earlier today, so feel free to remove rep if you want to; Im just glad I helped. If you try it with OpenCola Id love to hear about it. Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 28, 2011)

Metaphysicist said:


> No problem at all. To be honest I joined earlier today, so feel free to remove rep if you want to; Im just glad I helped. If you try it with OpenCola Id love to hear about it. Thank you for the warm welcome.


 Naw your rep was well deserved. Thanks for the help i was searching everywhere.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 28, 2011)

I will be trying it out for sure. ill post results right here when i make it in about oh id say a week or two.


----------



## Metaphysicist (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome! I'd love to hear about specifics like taste, effectiveness, quantities used. If it works it'll be great for parties. Oh, and when you posted this thread, had you already heard of canna-cola? or was it your idea?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 29, 2011)

Metaphysicist said:


> Awesome! I'd love to hear about specifics like taste, effectiveness, quantities used. If it works it'll be great for parties. Oh, and when you posted this thread, had you already heard of canna-cola? or was it your idea?


 Well i have had a drink from a dispensary before but its been years and i just thought about making it myself but could not pull any info up anywhere, so thats why i had jumped on here to ask.
I heard something about making a THC-glycerin which they used for making the soda as well, im going to do more digging but so far google dont come up with much. lol


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jul 30, 2011)

Please keep this updated I have been very curious as to how the soda is made and the outcome.


----------



## Metaphysicist (Jul 31, 2011)

I may work on the specifics of the recipe, but if I do it'll be without marijuana. So anyone willing to test this would be greatly appreciated! I will continue to add any resources that I come across.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2011)

You should see if you can locate how to make THC- glycerine.


----------



## Metaphysicist (Jul 31, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You should see if you can locate how to make THC- glycerine.


Thats what I was thinking. I just cant seem to find a recipe for soda that includes glycerin. I'll look through some old recipe books. If that doesn't work I'll take a look at some commercial formulas. I'll post whatever I find.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Metaphysicist said:


> Thats what I was thinking. I just cant seem to find a recipe for soda that includes glycerin. I'll look through some old recipe books. If that doesn't work I'll take a look at some commercial formulas. I'll post whatever I find.


 yeah i cant find anything either. Maybe make butane oil then put it into vegetable glycerine then slightly warm and mix then use it in you recipe for the drink, i am just going on a hunch, i dont know how well all that would mix and if there would be separation later even if you got it to mix properly..


----------



## dam612 (Jul 31, 2011)

a little something i found that might interest you 
"What you need:
1oz of good quality bud (quality does make a very big difference in this recipe!)
1cup Food Grade Glycerine (available from your local pharmacies or drugstores or health shops)
Cheesecloth
A glass bottle with a sealable lid preferably metal.
A glass dropper bottle
Your computer exhaust or something to heat it consistently for days on end NOT A HOT LIGHT
You can of course use considerably less amounts of pot for this recipe. You can use as little as 1 gram of finely ground weed in 8.5ml of glycerine. Increase amounts in proportion so 1/4oz would get a 1/4cup etc etc.

Then you have to leave the weed in the glycerine for two full months (thats 6 weeks!), shaking it each and every single day at least once. My first batch I shook maybe 8 times daily, and had it consistently heated 10-20 degrees Celsius above room temperature.

This whole process can be exceedingly quickly accelerated by the extra heating and shaking. It can go from taking 6 weeks to 2, and if you have the right equipment, it can take as little as 14 hours. By simply putting mine in the exhaust of my laptop and keeping it there 24/7 except for when shaking, it was almost ready in about 2 weeks. If I had left it for another week it would have been perfect. The end product should be a pine green colour, and smell exceedingly strong.

Once you have let the drops sit for long enough for all the thc to have dissolved into the glycerine, than you can put it into a glass dropper bottle. If you want to check the glands of the Herb to see if there is actually any THC left, examine the Herb under a microscope before putting the bud into the glycerine, then simply take a piece out of the mix when you want to check it and examine it again under the microscope the change will be very obvious, and you will be able to see if any trichomes remain on the glands. If either you see that there is no more thc left in the pot, or you can see the colour of the glycerine turn dark or just wait the full 2 months (this is the best bet always).

You can use pure kief for this recipe as well, when you do this just use about 3x as much glycerine as you have kief, and put the glycerine in the bottom of a very tall and skinny bottle, then put the kief on top. Shake and heat the same as you would the normal drops. With kief you can actually see whether or not it is entirely dissolved, so simply bottle it minus the straining once everything has dissolved nicely 

If you have an autoclave, or a pharmaceutical grade glass beaker with threadlock top, than this next method is for you!

Take 1oz of primo bud, not crushed but de-stemmed and totally and completely dried out. Toss them into a screw seal boiling beaker. Then, you must absolutely ABSOLUTELY use thread lock on the beaker. If you dont do this, its totally pointless to even try this method. Put the bud in the beaker with 1 cup glycerine, boil in your oven or on an autoclave at 155C or 311F. Leave for 36 hours. It should be boiling for most of this time, but air should not be escaping the beaker. Remove and let cool. Upon cooling it should have separated into a green oily substance (which you want to keep) and a black thick tar, which in this case tested at 12% THC. The green oily substance in this case tested at 88% THC. The bud should have completely and totally dissolved into the glycerine. That black tar stuff is all the plant material. It can be tossed if you like or you could try drying it and smoking it, its up to you. (Thanks to Quanium for testing this for us!)

Once you have your drops, you can soak some of your normal bud in it to give it an extra little kick. Or you can put a few drops in a joint, or just on the top of a bowl in a bong. But by far the single best way to do this is to put just a few drops under your tongue and hold it there for about 2-3 minutes. Will make you go absolutely mad. The better herb you have, the better this concoction will be.

Dosage numbers:
Approximately 2-3 drops per dosage for a good time equals about 6 bowls of good weed smoked in a bong, if the recipe is done properly.
This means that every ounce of herb and a cup of glycerine mixture you have, you will end up with approximately 4800 drops (or 1600 doses) if strained completely.
For only one gram of herb and 8.5ml of glycerine you will get about 60 doses at 3 drops each.
This is comparable to a normal approx 97 .3g bowls that you would get out of an ounce on an average basis.

Then of course there are those of you going "Well this sounds just too good to be true!" Well here is some chemistry for you non believers!* Glycerine is a sugar alcohol, and thc is alcohol soluble. Simple chemistry then shows us then that the thc will be soluble into the glycerine given enough time. Now this said, it isnt a 100% alcohol or anything near it, which is why it takes so long for it to sit. But then why use glycerine instead of everclear or something like that and just make green dragon? Well unlike other types of alcohols, sugar alcohols are able to be absorbed exceedingly easily by the arteries underneath your tongue! And when the THC binds to the glycerine, this makes it easily absorbed into your bloodstream on a direct path for your brain! The absorption of THC into the bloodstream from smoking joints sits at about 15%, the amount for using a bong ranges from 25-35% approximately, and the amount for using a vaporizer or cooking ranges from about 45-55%. With the glycerine absorption method intake has been tested with various other drugs (mixed with glycerine as tinctures) with up to 90% absorption. This should be about enough proof I think to convice most of the doubters.*

Now we all know that weed isn't unhealthy for you if taken in right, so what about glycerine?
Well, glycerine is in your toothpaste, in lubricants, skin care products, used in cough syrups So its safe to ingest. Is it safe to smoke? Well glycerine is an almost globally used compound in everyone's favorite flavored smoke"


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2011)

dam612 said:


> a little something i found that might interest you
> "What you need:
> 1oz of good quality bud (quality does make a very big difference in this recipe!)
> 1cup Food Grade Glycerine (available from your local pharmacies or drugstores or health shops)
> ...


 Good read and great info. Thank you.


----------



## Metaphysicist (Jul 31, 2011)

In regard to the black tar remaining after the extraction, wouldn't it make sense to do another pull using more glycerol? or is there not enough tar to warrant that?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2011)

After reading this i def going to make this.
I have actually had drops from a dispensary but i didn't realize it was a method like this to make it.
This seems like a sure way to conserve your bud also as it gives you so many doses, i like the second method and that is what im going to use.
Make this then make your soda and add a couple drops to your soda, seems real simple.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2011)

*here us an informative link on how to make the glycerin.*
http://www.papakief.com/2010/09/vegetable-glycerin-thc-extract-like.html


----------



## Metaphysicist (Aug 1, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> This seems like a sure way to conserve your bud also as it gives you so many doses, i like the second method and that is what im going to use.
> Make this then make your soda and add a couple drops to your soda, seems real simple.


The point of holding it under your tongue is to absorb the concentrated glycerin through the thin tissue below. The veins are very concentrated and close to the surface, which is why its so efficient. If you drink it it becomes an edible, and you lose the benefits of sublingual ingestion. If you want it to be an edible than by all means do it! But it'll take more drops to get you the same high.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 1, 2011)

Metaphysicist said:


> The point of holding it under your tongue is to absorb the concentrated glycerin through the thin tissue below. The veins are very concentrated and close to the surface, which is why its so efficient. If you drink it it becomes an edible, and you lose the benefits of sublingual ingestion. If you want it to be an edible than by all means do it! But it'll take more drops to get you the same high.


 I can see that. by making the glycerine i would do both, put some in my drinks so its a drinkable pun intended. and then personally id prolly do the sub lingual method. For care giving i would sell sodas once i get a formula down that works and has good effects for around 10-15 bucks.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you have a product called Soda stream you might be able to make your own mj extract then when you carbonate the water you add your extract into it. You will have to do some trial and error stuff but its possible to do it that way.


----------



## Seeker2be (Dec 31, 2011)

I too was looking all over the internet on how to make the thc soda too. They have keep it such a secret. Since glycerol is sweet it seems like the candidate to add to soda since alcohol and any fats would not work. I was reading the book Wild fermentation by Katz. He had a recipe for Ginger beer (ale) non alcoholic. Extrapolating I made ginger rose soda and other sodas. I'll bet, though I dont know for certain the dosing, that adding the glycerin extract to the soda mixture would make the thc soda and you could make it with a variety of flavors. I used rose water with a little pomegrante juice coloring. You boil about 2 quarts of water with 1 1/2 cups of sugar, let it cool, add your flavoring and coloring, then add a little yeast (I used moncharat wine yeast sp) as well as your glycerin extract, place in the metal wire stoppered bottles that european sodas come in and in two weeks you have carbonated soda. It would need some experimentation but you dont need the expense of a soda stream.


----------



## Yodonz (Jan 7, 2013)

I have alot of experience with this. First make an alcohol extraction hash oil. If you use 91% Iso and soak for about 7-10 days, the purity should be about 50-60%, meaning 500-600mg full spectrum cannabinoid content per gram of extract. Take oil and melt into food grade glycerin at the ratio of your choice. Most sodas available at dispensaries have 100mg full spectrum cannabinoid content. Now that you have your hash oil/glcerin tincture. Carbonate water using sodastream and add the dosage you want along with flavoring. This advice was given to me by the owner of a large Colorado thc-soda company and seems to be the best and easiest way to make soda at home. I have left alot of basics out like hash oil making and tincture ratios, but those are very easy to find. hope this helps.


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2013)

*^^If you use 91% Iso and soak for about 7-10 days..


WOW... that is the longest soak time I have ever seen with ISO thc extraction... what is this reason ?
*


----------



## DrJetaz (Jan 13, 2013)

Yodonz said:


> I have alot of experience with this. First make an alcohol extraction hash oil. If you use 91% Iso and soak for about 7-10 days, the purity should be about 50-60%, meaning 500-600mg full spectrum cannabinoid content per gram of extract. Take oil and melt into food grade glycerin at the ratio of your choice. Most sodas available at dispensaries have 100mg full spectrum cannabinoid content. Now that you have your hash oil/glcerin tincture. Carbonate water using sodastream and add the dosage you want along with flavoring. This advice was given to me by the owner of a large Colorado thc-soda company and seems to be the best and easiest way to make soda at home. I have left alot of basics out like hash oil making and tincture ratios, but those are very easy to find. hope this helps.


how long can the carbonation stay using the soda stream? and what do you hold your soda in? or is it just a ready to order product? meaning make it and drink it right away? thanks


----------

